# Surrey Stretch Limousine Deluxe



## Tyler_Vl (Apr 19, 2016)

I have a Surrey Stretch Limousine Deluxe (6 pedaled model)9 adults and 2 children that I would like to add Electric pedal assistance along with adding a 7 speed gearing system with Rolling Brake

The problems I'm finding because I prefer not to work with the International Surrey Company

• the tires are smaller than normal bicycle tires 20" wheels
• the spokes are heavy gauge stainless steel
• the chain is Nickle plated KMC with z rating
• motorcycle stainless steel spokes
• Patented dual handle bar child seat
• Foam injected molded seats
• Aluminum diamond plate floor board
• Reinforced steel frame
• Aluminum alloy cranks
• All sealed bearings
• Sunbrella marine grade materials
• 20 year powder coat bake on paint
• Industrial rust proof chain

I would like to find a paddle assistance electric motor that fits the Surrey Stretch Limousine Deluxe bike.

I was giving your company name as a company that can help.

Please call of email me back with pricing or any ideas you have to make this work.


http://shop.surreycompany.com/Surrey-Stretch-Limousine-Deluxe-Surrey-Stretch-Limousine-Deluxe.htm

Now that you are familiar with the bike, I would like to connect an electric motor that will push 700 plus pounds for a distance or 25 mines or 7 hours

Looking at the bike, I would like to be able to monte the electronic motor under the back side of the bike have the motor move both rear sparkers and have the speed controller in front by the driver. Battery can lay on the back of the bike in the floor or underneath the bike


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

> I prefer not to work with the International Surrey Company


Thats a shame because they make a power tail for the surreys.

http://www.internationalsurreyco.com/wp-content/uploads/Hitch_HIker_clean.png

http://www.internationalsurreyco.com/four-wheel-bikes/surrey-bike/


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Since you have proprietary spokes and weird wheel sizes, maybe you could try adapting a pair of mid drive bike units?

2x Bafang BBS02 may be able to be mounted to the pedals on each side... can't really see from the pics on the Surrey site how those pedal units are mounted though.

That would give you 1.5kw output which would probably get you to 15-20 mph on its own or 25 mph with some pedal assist by the passengers...


----------



## Tyler_Vl (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes, your right RIPPERTON. 
But Surrey will not sell me this because they said it doesn’t support the bike I have. 
There were a couple others similar but from what I was took they don’t support my bike either.
Looked at: 
http://ridekick.com/
http://electricbicycletrailer.com/

*I would love to find something that is paddle assisted so if you have an Idea please help me*

But if I can’t do that I was thinking of trying something like a
*Buying an electric DC motor (What size, Hp, Watts, Voltage)*
*Mont the motor under the last seat*
*Run a gearing system to the shaft of the back wheels*

So I would need
•	Electric DC Motor
•	Battery
•	Speed control
•	gears and chain

Can we do this?


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

I guess you didn't look at my post?


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

You sent me a PM about this problem- I'll try to answer you here. Rip is right. The Hitch Hiker looks like a nice drop-in, bolt-on, add-on. It would be a lot of work to design, build, and install a custom replacement for it. One idea would be to use the rear half of wrecked scooter. The swing arm, wheel, and hub motor from the scooter could be attached to the rear part of the Surrey much like the HH does. The main problem is that scooters are geared for a much lighter vehicle than the Surrey. You would have to use a much smaller diameter tire to get the proper gearing-something not easy to do most hub motors.

You'll have the same problem if you tried to use the pusher trailers you mentioned. They are geared for much lighter vehicles than your Surrey.

Another idea, using the same concept as the HH, would be to use the rear half of a wrecked ICE (gas powered) motorcycle. With a belt or chain drive from the electric motor to a sprocket on the motorcycle wheel you could adjust the gearing to match your vehicle.

I'm not sure where you are in the world, but there may be power and/or licensing restrictions. To not require a license and other safety features in the EU its 250W max power and pedal assist only, as I recall. Here in the US its 750-1000W max power, 20mph max speed, with no throttle type restrictions. Rip, what have the minions of conformity dictated for Australia? Seriously, some restrictions are needed. Just check out what the crazy bicycle messengers did in New York city with insanely fast e-bikes. 

Driving the 7 speed /coaster brake hubs on the Surrey with an electric motor would be a problem. That's probably why the maker opted for the Hitch Hiker design. Possibly, with some machine work and welding, the gear and brake mechanism in the hub could be bypassed. The wheel sprocket for the motor drive would have to be attached to the outer part of the hub, near where the spokes are. In low power applications you may get away with just powering one wheel. It still would be a lot of work to design and fab.


----------



## SJerseyJ (Jul 25, 2016)

TYLER_VI, where you ever able to find a way to upgrade your Surrey bike ? I recently acquired a 2 seater surrey similar to the Surrey Deluxe offered by Intl Surrey company....

Similar to your initial post I was wondering if there are other members of this forum who currently own or have owned this type of bike and what their experience has been around upgrading and/or modifying them. I'm finding that it’s very difficult to go very far due to the small chainring to rear socket ratio (28 teeth on both) and lack of additional gears. On my surrey, I have 16" front wheels & 18" rear wheels with rear drum brakes. I was thinking about having the driver side rear hub replaced with a Shimano Nexus multi-gear product or possibly get a larger chainring (36t or larger). Additionally, I was considering adding an electric hub motor to provide for traveling longer distances. The following Youtube video is an example of how I person upgraded his 2 seater surrey with an rear electric hub motor (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE7JoJGQ4wk).

In any event, any feedback, advice and/or assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## SmurfetteMegs (Sep 19, 2021)

Hey SJ,
I have just got myself a 2nd hand Surrey, and was wondering if you knew anywhere in Australia that sell replacement parts for them 😊


----------

